# Book on Covenant of Works?



## Nate (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking for a book that focuses on the Covenant of Works. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 8, 2013)

NateLanning said:


> I'm looking for a book that focuses on the Covenant of Works. Does anyone have any recommendations?



Economy of the Covenants by Herman Witsius
A Discourse of the Covenants that God by Nehemiah Coxe. Modern reprint: Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ
On the Covenants by R.B.C. Howell (online at reformedreader.org)


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 8, 2013)

A Discourse of the Two Covenants by William Strong
Vindiciae Legis by Anthony Burgess


----------



## JohnGill (Jul 8, 2013)

NateLanning said:


> I'm looking for a book that focuses on the Covenant of Works. Does anyone have any recommendations?



Found this list of resources over at Monergism mostly dealing only exclusively with the CoW.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 8, 2013)

John Colquhoun wrote one with that title. You might find it on google.com/books.


----------

